# How far apart are Luffy, Zoro and Sanji in terms of strength?



## mastergimmy (Feb 24, 2015)

From what we have seen so far, how exactly far apart are these boys? On the same tier or not?

In my opinion I feel as though Sanji is half a tier below both Luffy and Zoro in terms his performance with Doflamingo, Vergo etc


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 24, 2015)

If a tier goes between 1-10, Luffy would be a 10, Zoro a 9 and Sanji a 7. Or something along those lines. So all three are in the upper end of the same tier. That's how close they are.


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy is one tier ahead of Zoro and Sanji.

Zoro is high tier and Sanji is mid tier in the same level.

Oda showed us their calibre in CP9 arc ;
-Luffy vs. Lucci = a battle with 4000 douriki level
-Zoro & Sanji vs. Jabra & Kaku = battles with 2000 douriki level


----------



## Kishido (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy 10
Zoro, 9,8
Sanji 8,5


----------



## ShadoLord (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy extreme-diff Zoro, high-diff Sanji. 

If I rate it out of 10, then its

Luffy: 10
Zoro: 9.5
Sanji: 8


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 24, 2015)

I still think Zoro is closer in strength to Sanji than Luffy.

The ridiculously pallid portrayal is what skews that view to many.

But I still hold it nonetheless.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 24, 2015)

From what we've seen so far:

Luffy: 9.0
Zoro: 10.0
Sanji: 7.5

What it should be like:

Luffy: 10.0
Zoro: 9.0
Sanji: 8.5

Imo at the moment:

Luffy: 10.0
Zoro: 9.5
Sanji: 8.0


Opinions change quickly. Gap most likely widens between everyone while the story goes on.


----------



## Amol (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy 10
Zoro 9
Sanji 8
Straw Hats Pirates is a unique Pirate Crew with Right and Left hand being this closer to Captain.
This gives them advantage over other crews.


----------



## Ajin (Feb 24, 2015)

mastergimmy said:


> In my opinion I feel as though Sanji is half a tier below both Luffy and Zoro in terms his performance with Doflamingo, Vergo etc



In my opinion i feel as though Luffy is a tier below both Sanji and Zoro in terms his performance with Monet, Bellamy etc


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 24, 2015)

My Opinion of Sanji is honestly shit right now. 

I don't think he is stronger then Smoker, and i see Luffy/Zoro making Smoker there bitch. 

So Luffy=10

Zoro=20(Lets be real this is how Oda has portrayed it).....Ok 9. 

Sanji=6.5


----------



## maupp (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy and Zoro are in the same ballpark and a fight between them is an extreme diff one in favor of Luffy(Oda will maintain that dynamic between the 2 and he is the captain). But they're both obviously currently playing at a level higher than Sanji.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy - 10
Zoro - 9.5
Sanji - 9.3


----------



## Quuon (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy - 10

Zoro - 9

Sanji - 8.5


----------



## MrWano (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy - 10

Zoro - 9(.5?)

Sanji - 8(.5?)

Luffy's low end perfomances will probably continue to be significantly worse than the other two's, but then again his high end performances will probably be of a different caliber compared to the other two.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy - 10

Zoro - 9

Sanji - 7

Hopefully Oda's gotten over his Sanji hate and actually gives him a decent portrayal against the BM pirates.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 24, 2015)

Before the time skip, I'd put it like: Luffy ~ 10 ; Zoro ~ 9 ; Sanji ~ 8. Since before the timeskip it was far more common to see them fight with their all, and we knew that they weren't holding back. 

After the time skip, though, their high end feats are comparable. If Luffy's feats are a bit more impressive, then Zoro is makes up for it by being a far more competent fighter (while not being stupid about 60% of the time like someone else) and always giving the vibe of holding back, while Sanji is the smarter and more tactical fighter. So far, after the time skip, they are pretty much equals. I'm not saying that they are equals in reality, I'm quite confident that they aren't, but we can't say for sure until they show all they've got.

To be entirely honest, if it was not for before the time-skip preconceptions, I feel that some people would put Zoro above Luffy, and maybe tag Sanji as an equal.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Feb 24, 2015)

*Punk Hazard - Dressrosa*
Dolflamingo 11
Luffy 10
Zoro 9.7
Law 8.5
Vergo 7
Sanji 6.5
-----------------

*Beginning of Wano*

Luffy 10
Zoro 9.9
Dolflamingo 9
Law 8.5
Sanji 8
Vergo 6.5
---------------------------
*End of Wano*
Luffy 10
Zoro 9.9
Law 9
Sanji 8
Dolflamingo 8
Vergo 5
-----------------------
*First Yonkou Arc
*
Luffy 10
Zoro 9.5
Law 8.7
Sanji 8.3
Dolflamingo 7.5
Vergo 4.5




---------------


*FINAL ARC*
Luffy 10
Zoro 9.6
Old Whitebeard 9
Dragon 9
Sabo 8.9
Law 8.8
Kidd 8.8
Sanji 8.6
Mihawk 8.5
Shanks 8.4
Akainu 8.3
Marco 7
Jozu 5
Dolflamingo 3




* A difference of <.5 points = Extreme difficulty


----------



## convict (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll simply submit ranges in which the strength of these characters fall in comparison to each other (I've added a few for further reference). We simply can't give a reasonable estimate in my opinion but ranges can be more accurate because multiple options are available within.

Luffy:70-80
Law: 75-78
Zoro: 70-78
Sanji:60-70
Doflamingo:81-90

Burgess: 75-85
Sabo: 86-95
Fujitora: 100-110
Hakuba: 55-70
1-legged Kyros: 58-68


Keep in mind that what I listed is my interval in which a character can lie. For example:

- I can see Luffy at 72 and Law at 77. But you never know maybe Luffy is a bit stronger, and my highest expectation of him is actuality and when going all out he is an 80 and a bit stronger than Law. 
- Maybe Luffy is a 75 and Zoro is a 72. Or maybe they both are 78 and my highest expectation of Zoro that he is equal to Luffy is true (one point to note is that no matter what Zoro won't be stronger than Luffy - if Luffy is a 70 Zoro won't be a 71). 
- My very strongest expectation of Sanji is about equal to my very weakest expectation of Zoro. On the other hand, the difference between them can be more than what many of us here believe if Zoro is a 75 and Sanji is a 60.
- My very weakest expectation of Doflamingo is that he is just a tad bit stronger than my strongest estimation of Luffy. In this case he can be overcome by Luffy's grit. For example, if Luffy extreme diffs him now by rising up without further outside influence he is about as strong as Doflamingo. However, my absolutely strongest estimation of Doflamingo would wreck one of the weaker possibilities of Luffy 1 on 1.
- Hakuba can be a tad below the minimal monster trio level requirements or he may be as strong as Sanji.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy - 10
Zoro - 9
Sanji - 7.5

After next chapter Zoro may move up to 9.5

Sanji's kinda gotten the short end of the stick matchupwise (Wadatsumi, Vergo, Doflamingo) and has yet to go all out like the other two, but I'd say he's suffering most not only from a lack of showing, but lack of showing vs people he has the ability to actually fight (Vergo vs Sanji was more of a protection clash, and lel Doflamingo vs Sanji). He could easily be an 8 right now, and could possibly move up to 8.5 given his BM showdown, but all that remains to be seen.


----------



## Orca (Feb 24, 2015)

I agree with convict's estimations.


----------



## King plasma (Feb 24, 2015)

I like to think this is how the monster trio stats look

Luffy, Strength-10 Haki-10 Endurance-10 Speed-10 Agility-8 Intelligence-2 Luck-10 Charisma-10 
Zoro, Strength-9 Haki-9 Endurance-10 Speed-8 Agility-7 Intelligence-4 Luck-9 Charisma-7
Sanji, Strength-8 Haki-8 Endurance-9 Speed-9 Agility-9 Intelligence-7 Luck-7 Charisma-6


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 24, 2015)

^Sanji is definitely more charismatic than Zoro (at least to half of the human population at any rate). Zoro is more of the gruff, crude, blunt but effective leader type while Sanji has style and elegance.


----------



## Gohara (Feb 24, 2015)

I would say Zoro defeats Sanji with around mid difficulty.  Maybe mid to high difficulty.  I think Zoro progresses more in terms of power than Sanji during the time skip, since Sanji spends part of his time training his chef skills.  Luffy defeats Zoro with around high difficulty.  For most of the series Zoro has been close to Luffy's level.


----------



## King plasma (Feb 24, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> ^Sanji is definitely more charismatic than Zoro (at least to half of the human population at any rate). Zoro is more of the gruff, crude, blunt but effective leader type while Sanji has style and elegance.



 Sanji seems more charming due to his better perception and intelligence, but Zoro has that "Why isn't he the captain?"  In spite of being a slight meat head and direction less.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy 10
Zoro 9
Sanji 7.5


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy- 10
Law- 10
Zoro- 9
Vergo- 9
Smoker- 8
Sanji- 7.5


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2015)

Trance said:


> Smoker- 8
> Sanji- 7.5


That's Cold


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy- 10
Zoro- 9
Sanji- 7.5


----------



## Quuon (Feb 24, 2015)

Hopefully we get some panels of Sanji scuffling with Baron Tamago or some shit.

My boy needs feats stat.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 24, 2015)

If luffy is a 10
Zoro should be 9-10
Sanji should be 6-7


----------



## Suit (Feb 24, 2015)

Amol said:


> Luffy 10
> Zoro 9
> Sanji 8
> Straw Hats Pirates is a unique Pirate Crew with Right and Left hand being this closer to Captain.
> This gives them advantage over other crews.



This, basically.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 24, 2015)

I am shaking my head in disappointed so viciously that I'm finding it hard to speak coherently at the moment.

I also feel nauseas

See what you guys did to me

I blame you all


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 24, 2015)

Luffy 100
Zoro 95
Sanji 87


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy 100
Zoro 97
Sanji 88-90


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy - 10
Zoro - 9.5
Sanji - 8

Law - 9.7
Vergo - 9
Smoker - 8.5


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy-10
Law-10
Zoro-9
Sanji-8


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy > Zoro > Sanji. It's that simple.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Feb 25, 2015)

Issho said:


> Luffy > Zoro > Sanji. It's that simple.



What's the gap between them ?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 25, 2015)

My list including Law, Vergo, Smoker, because I want too broaden it a little bit.

Law - 10.5
Luffy - 10
Zoro - 9
Vergo - 8.5
Smoker - 8
Sanji - 8

- Law is ahead simply because he has the best feats out of the Supernova's so far even better then Luffy warrants a slightly higher placement though depending on what we from Luffy this could change.
- I'm placing Vergo below Zoro simply because of the other seats pathetic showings against Kyros and Pica hasn't even engaged Zoro he's been constantly running away and Vergo maybe stronger then the other seats this still drags his placement down slightly if they push them past medium difficulty.
-Sanji/Smoker are both down where they are because his showing so far has just been awful they've both been constantly used as a hype tool's but I expect them to move up when they reappear.



convict said:


> - My very strongest expectation of Sanji is about equal to my very weakest expectation of Zoro. On the other hand, the difference between them can be more than what many of us here believe if Zoro is a 75 and Sanji is a 60.


This would be one of the few problems I see with you're list is this I mean saying Sanji's maximum below Zoro's minimum is a bit much even despite his bad portrayal and just curious what's you're reasoning for placing Law's maximum below Luffy's?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 25, 2015)

luffy 10
zoro 9.3
sanji 8


----------



## Dunno (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy 5-10
Zoro 9.5
Sanji 8


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy : 10 
Zoro: 8.5 - 9
Sanji: 7.5


----------



## Quipchaque (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy 10
Zoro 9,5 - 10
Sanji 8,6 - 8,7


----------



## convict (Feb 25, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> just curious what's you're reasoning for placing Law's maximum below Luffy's?



Law is consistently better than Luffy and if you asked me now I would rate him as perhaps a tad stronger (which is why the minimum level I can see him falling on is higher than the minimum level of Luffy's). However, one can't discount the possibility that there is a reason Oda is shitting on Luffy so much and when he goes all out against Doflamingo he will floor us. So Luffy can be weaker than Law but there is also a chance he is stronger - and the main event is up next.


----------



## Typhon (Feb 25, 2015)

Won't use numbers.

Imo, it's Luffy> Zoro>=Sanji. I agree with those who say Zoro can be pushed farther than Sanji, but up until that point, they're relatively equal. Luffy is clearly ahead of both


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 25, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> Luffy is one tier ahead of Zoro and Sanji.
> 
> Zoro is high tier and Sanji is mid tier in the same level.
> 
> ...



Basically this ^^


----------



## MYJC (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy vs Zoro = Luffy wins high diff
Luffy vs Sanji = Luffy wins mid diff
Zoro vs Sanji = Zoro wins high diff


----------



## Luke (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy - 10
Zoro - 9 
Sanji - 7


----------



## Venom (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy 10
Zoro 9
Sanji 7


----------



## Venom (Feb 25, 2015)

Now let's be realistic

Zoro 20
Luffy 5
Sanjii -10


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Now let's be realistic
> 
> Zoro 20
> Luffy 5
> Sanjii -10



You forgot a few extra zeroes at the end for the Grandmaster-sama.


----------



## Venom (Feb 25, 2015)

Just wanted to be modest.


----------



## Dunno (Feb 25, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Luffy : 10
> Zoro: 8.5 - 9
> Sanji: 7.5





DiscoZoro20 said:


> Luffy 10
> Zoro 9,5 - 10
> Sanji 8,6 - 8,7



Why do you use variable numbers for Zoro and/or Sanji but not for Luffy? Luffy is the one whose performance varies the most, right?


----------



## barreltheif (Feb 25, 2015)

How it used to be/how I want it to be:
Luffy: 10
Zoro: 9
Sanji: 8

How it has been for the last ~200 chapters:
Zoro: 10
Luffy: 7
Sanji: 6


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 25, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> How it used to be/how I want it to be:
> Luffy: 10
> Zoro: 9
> Sanji: 8
> ...



this is astonishingly accurate


----------



## Jeep Brah (Feb 25, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Why do you use variable numbers for Zoro and/or Sanji but not for Luffy? Luffy is the one whose performance varies the most, right?



When Zoro wants to be stronger than Luffy _a la Thriller Bark_  he just gets turnt


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy is definitely a level above the other two but they're all roughly in the same territory.  It would probably take Luffy near extreme difficulty to take out Zoro and high difficulty to take out Sanji.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 25, 2015)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Luffy is definitely a level above the other two but they're all roughly in the same territory.  It would probably take Luffy near extreme difficulty to take out Zoro and high difficulty to take out Sanji.



Baby if your in a hole other level than someone then you can't be able to extreme diff the person.
Bay u must be confused. *#what #nope #checkyoself*


----------



## WGSZoro (Feb 26, 2015)

Luffy - 10
Zoro - 9.5
Sanji - 7


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Feb 26, 2015)

Why y'all ranking Luffy higher than Zoro?

Zoro is much more powerful than Luffy.


----------



## Quipchaque (Feb 26, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Why do you use variable numbers for Zoro and/or Sanji but not for Luffy? Luffy is the one whose performance varies the most, right?



Cause Luffy?s gap to the two below automatically varies with the possibility of Zoro/Sanji being put a bit closer or further away from him.


----------



## GKY (Feb 27, 2015)

Start of Series
Luffy 100
Zoro 100
Sanji 80-85 

Pre TS
Luffy 100
Zoro 82-85
Sanji 80-83 

Currently
Luffy (serious) 100
Zoro 95-98 (Oda refuses to make him look vulnerable in a fight so far) 
Sanji 80-82

EOS (guess)
Luffy 100
Zoro 90 
Sanji 85


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 27, 2015)

Currently and EOS as well.

Luffy 100
Zoro 94
Sanji 90

Luffy beats Zoro with very high diff.

Zoro beats Sanji with very high to extreme diff.

Luffy beats Sanji with high diff.


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 27, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> Currently and EOS as well
> Zoro beats Sanji with very high to *extreme *diff.



You must have a really bright imagination to even consider this possibility. Like.. wtf? 

Zoro will never be pushed to his limit against Sanji simply because Zoro's limit is much higher... Sanji will be down when Zoro begins to get tired.


----------



## R o r o n o a Z o r o (Feb 27, 2015)

_Only those that doesn't even know what they have been reading would think that Sanji is close to Zoro/Luffy's level. You guys should realize the fact that Zoro and Luffy left him in dust after TS. He's a level below other two.
_


----------



## maupp (Feb 27, 2015)

Some folks still going on with that clownish opinion of sanji pushing Zoro to an extreme diff fight . 

Just stop reading One Piece if it's that hard to grasp even the simplest of things. This is beyond ridiculous now .


----------



## barreltheif (Feb 27, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Cause Luffy?s gap to the two below automatically varies with the possibility of Zoro/Sanji being put a bit closer or further away from him.




Right. But why did you represent their strength as if Zoro is the one who varies in strength, rather than Luffy?


----------

